
Synthetic Network Monitoring on Debian/Raspberry Pi - panosv
https://netbeez.net/2016/01/06/synthetic-network-monitoring-on-debian/
======
panosv
NetBeez makes sure that users on large and distributed enterprise networks
have access to the applications and resources they need. As soon as an app or
the network connectivity goes down it notifies the network operator.

It works by installing software agents/bots in the network that simulate user
behavior. We use Raspberry Pis to host our agent software, because their low-
cost, size, and power consumption make it possible to scale to hundreds of
agents from a pricing and technology perspective. It does wired and WiFi
monitoring.

If you are network engineer and have any Raspberry Pis laying around install
an agent on them and play with NetBeez.

